# Getting into Ludington State Park???



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anybody know the trick to getting a site at Ludington State Park? We were looking to make a reservation for a weekend in July and were told that we need to reserve a site for the first available day through when you want to stay and then just cancel the proceeding days, which on its own seems kind of shady. Well our group had four sites picked out that were not available to be reserved until 8:00 this morning. Everybody is on their computer and as soon as the clock turns to 8:00 all of the sites immediately turned red which means they are no longer available. Did they really fill that quickly? or is there a trick that we are missing to reserve sites at a popular state park?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Most of the popular parks fill up quickly as you have noticed. Just be on the puter at 8am and hope your the first one for that site.


----------



## 33steven (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it 9:00am now it opens? People book well in advance of when they really want to camp to make sure they get the dates they want(booking 15 days at a time). Then when it hits 5 months prior to their actual camping dates they cancel the unwanted dates and keep the dates they really wanted. So when you try and book a trip there are a only a few sites left and it's who can "snipe" the campsite the first, hence turning red and unavailable anymore. Very frustrating I've been there with you. Good luck


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

33steven said:


> Is it 9:00am now it opens? People book well in advance of when they really want to camp to make sure they get the dates they want(booking 15 days at a time). Then when it hits 5 months prior to their actual camping dates they cancel the unwanted dates and keep the dates they really wanted. So when you try and book a trip there are a only a few sites left and it's who can "snipe" the campsite the first, hence turning red and unavailable anymore. Very frustrating I've been there with you. Good luck


9 am on weekends and 8 am on weekdays. All of us were on at the same time and they went from available to unavailable right as the clock struck. Oh well I guess we will have to settle for Burt lake state park. First world problems.


----------



## 33steven (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, it was the weekend when I booked the last one so 9, thanks. I'm starting to ask those people in sights who out snipe me, if it was just luck they got them or if there is another trick to it( if I get another site in that campground the same time as them). Some desirable sites at different campgrounds I talked to the people and they were logged on at the right time and booked the site, some times just a week before camping.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Where I go in July its hard to get in. Just made a reservation today. Only about 5 sites are acceptable for me there. Since Sunday I have been looking to see when they will open up. The #1 site I wanted indicated some of the days were not available (orange color) Figured out they would be leaving by the weekend (weds). So today it became available. 8:01 am I put in reservation and got it. I usually go wedns/thurs thru monday. I am a happy camper.


----------



## Jnummy (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes there is definitely a trick to getting a good site at LSP. Sorry but I'd be a fool if I gave it up. It's still not a cake walk getting in.


----------

